# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ساعدوني في إعراب بعض الغوامض

## أحمد طنطاوي

هذه بعض جمل من شعر إبراهيم ناجي غمض عليَّ إعراب بعض كلمات فيها ، فأرجو أن ينضم فكر الإخوة مع فكري لإعرابها ، وجزاكم الله خيرا ( الكلمة الغامضة باللون الأحمر )
1 - ويُباع فيه اللهو أجناسا  2 - لا يملكون النفس إعجابا 3 - يبغونه جسدا 4 - ويستطيب الحياة مرعى 5 - كم في الدجى آهة تطول 6 - وقد مُزِّق الشمل ما مُزقا
  7 - أحقا ما بلغنا 8 - لا أريد سواك نجما 9 - قم يا فقيد الشعر وانظر أي حفل للرثاء
 10 - أحبك أقدس الحب 11 - آه من قاسية ريانة ضعفا ولينا 12- فخذوا السبيل إلى الحياة تآلفا 13 - ترامت كما شاءت ( ما نوع ما هنا ) 14 - هنيئا لقلبي ما صنعت ( ما نوع ما هنا )  15 - وأبينا الذل أن يغشى الجباه 16 - فانظر عدد الرمل قلوبا ونساء
 17 - نتهادى الحديث أخذا وردا  18 - أم تبدلت سوانا هوى عنيفا ووجدا
 19 - وعفا القيد عنك كفا وساقا 20 - أوقدت نفسك في الظلام شموعا
 21 - كأنك ضارب في الأرض ما يدري لديه مقامُ ( أين مفعول يدري )
 22 - تقسَّمك الورى قوما فقوما 23 - ضقت ذرعا  24 - قد ينام التراث جيلا فجيلا 25 - ماذا نقول ونبدي ( هل هنا تنازع الفعلان لطلب المفعول به ماذا ؟ )
 26 - وفخرا أن أعيد وأن أقولا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول ) 
27 - وكيف تبدلوا أرضا بأرض 28 - عندما النفس من اليأس تثور  29 - هات وسدني الحنان عليه ( أين مفعول هات ) 30 - شاهت الدنيا وجوها ورؤى وتولاها سهوم ووجوم
 31 - فسالت ذهبا 32 - ما على الجيزة أن قد أبصرت شفقي معتنقا فجر الصبا  ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول ) 33 - وقد استوت ضيقا ومتسعا 34 - وجلا لي الكونَ في أعماقه أعينا تبكي دماء لا دموعا 35 - وما الذي يجدي طعين الهوى لمسك يا هند جراح الطعين
 36 - لعلي في مسرحه أن أرقبا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول ) 37 - وأين مني فلك قد عزني مطلبا 38 - ضقت بها كيف بمن ضاق بها أن يحسبا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول )
 39 - وما عرفا مَن ذلك الداعي ( أين المفعول به ؟ ) 40 - لم أدر ماذا يكون ( أين المفعول به ) 41 - ولا أرى لي غير ذلك موطنا 42 - ولم يسأل لأينا ( هل ليسأل مفعول به ؟ )
 43 - هيهات أعرف ما به ( أين فاعل هيهات ؟ ) 44 - في وثبة هيهات يسأل ما يكون وراءها  45 - هي الدنيا كما كانت 46 -يا أيها الشعر الذي نطقت به روحي وفاض كما يشاء جناني 47 - فيحس لا شيء ينازعه ( هل ليحس مفعول به )  48 - وكيف لو كنت تعلمين ( ما نوع لو هنا )
معذرة على الإطالة وكله بثوابه  :Smile:

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ألا معين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

1- (أجناسا) حال بمعنى (مختلف الأجناس)

2- (إعجابا) تمييز؛ أو مفعول له، أو حال.
تمييز: لأن عدم ملك النفس يحتمل أسباب متعددة.
مفعول له: لأنه تعليل لعدم ملك النفس.
حال: بتقدير (معجبين).

3- (يبغونه جسدا) يحتمل أن يكون مفعولا به أو تمييزا أو حالا، فيرجى كتابة الجملة كاملة.

4- (ويستطيب الحياة مرعى) تمييز أو حال.

5- (كم في الدجى آهة تطول) ما الإشكال فيه؟

6- (وقد مزق الشمل ما مزقا) لعل ما مصدرية والمعنى (تمزيقا)

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

غفر الله لك يا أبا مالك ، وجعلك من أساطين العربية وسدنتها
وشكرا جزيلا على المشاركة
3 - هو يخاطب راقصة في ملهى فيقول :
وترين حالك حال منفرد # والقوم كثر لا يعدونا
وترين أنك حيثما كنت # ترضين خوانين أنذالا
يبغونه جسدا فإن بعت # بذلوا النضار وأجزلوا المالا
5 - كيف نعرب كم  وآهة في هذه الجملة ؟

----------


## أبو ميمونة

السلام عليكم
كم آهة التي سألت عنها
كم: مبتدأ مبني على السكون في محل رفع [كأين أمسِ حيث والساكن كم]
وآهة: مجرورة بـ(من) مقدرة يعني كم من آهةٍ أو أن تكون مجرورة بالإضافة إلى كم نفسها
وكم هنا هي كم الخبرية لا الاستفهامية
باختصار 
والله أعلم

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

أخي أبو ميمونة جزاك الله خيرا :
الجملة هي ( كم في الدجى آهة تطول ) فكيف تعرب آهة مضافا إليه وبينها وبين كم فاصل وأنت تعلم أنه لا يجوز الفصل بين المتضايفين إلا بالظرف أو الجار والمجرور ، وإن كانت كم مبتدأ فأين الخبر ؟

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> أخي أبو ميمونة جزاك الله خيرا :
> الجملة هي ( كم في الدجى آهة تطول ) فكيف تعرب آهة مضافا إليه وبينها وبين كم فاصل وأنت تعلم أنه لا يجوز الفصل بين المتضايفين إلا بالظرف أو الجار والمجرور ، وإن كانت كم مبتدأ فأين الخبر ؟


آهة تمييز كم الخبرية ويأتي مجرورا كما هو الحال هنا, وأصل الجملة: كم آهةٍ تطول في الدجى, وكم هنا مبتدأ وجملة تطول في الدجى خبرها والله أعلم

----------


## أبو ميمونة

> (كم في الدجى آهة تطول ) فكيف تعرب آهة مضافا إليه وبينها وبين كم فاصل وأنت تعلم أنه لا يجوز الفصل بين المتضايفين إلا بالظرف أو الجار والمجرور ، وإن كانت كم مبتدأ فأين الخبر ؟


ماذا تعرب (في الدجى؟) أليست جارا ومجرورا، أما خبر كم فهو جملة تطول في الدجى أو في الدجى تطول ولو كانت تطول فعلا متعديا لكانت كم مفعولَها



> آهة تمييز كم الخبرية ويأتي مجرورا


يأتي مجرورا بم؟ ما هو إلا ما ذكرتُ إما بمن مقدرة أو بالإضافة إلى كم الخبرية
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو ميمونة

عفوا أنا لا أعني إذا كانت تطول فعلا متعديا في مثل هذه الجملة لأنها على هذا النحو حتى ولو كانت متعدية فإن إعراب كم لن يتغير وإنما قصدت لو كان بعد كم فعل (متعدٍ) ومفعول مثل كم كتابا قرأت فهنا تكون كم مفعولاً

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

عفوا أخي أبو ميمونة وجزاك الله خيرا فقد استفدت منك
وشكرا جزيلا لأخي الفاضل أبو حاتم

----------


## أبو ميمونة

بارك الله فيك وأرجو ألا تستسمن بهذا الكلام ذا ورم فإني لم أزل أستفيد منكم
وإن كان من شكر فلك أولا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع وإعطائك العقولَ فرصة للرياضة وأيضا الشكر موصول للأخ أبي مالك الذي أعرب كل ما أتيتَ به. ولم أعرب سوى ما تركه لبداهته. بوركتم

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

رعاك الله يا أبا ميمونة وهل أعرب أبو مالك كل ما أتيت به ؟؟ لازال هناك الكثير الذي لم يجب عليه 
فشارك وليشارك من يريد أن يريض عقله بالإعراب 
تحياتي لك

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

من يشارك يا أهل العربية للضرورة

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

أين المعربون ؟ رمضان كريم يا إخوة

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

أَيْنَ فُرْسَانُ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ ؟

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

يا ناااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااس !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

اصبر يا أخي الفاضل، ولا تتعجل

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

يا مولانا أنا محتاجها في بحث ، ثم إن الموضوع من يوم 6/8 يعني له شهر مش كفاية كده ولا إيه ؟ وبعدين رمضان كريم
الظاهر محدش عارف يعرب زي حالاتي ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

أبشر أخي
خذ هذه حتى أعود إليك قريبا
 - فسالت ذهبا ...............تمييز
23 - ضقت ذرعا        تمييز
9 - قم يا فقيد الشعر وانظر أي حفل للرثاء.............. أي مفعول به

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

أخذتها يا أبا حاتم ، لكن متى ستعود ؟ لا تغب عني

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> هذه بعض جمل من شعر إبراهيم ناجي غمض عليَّ إعراب بعض كلمات فيها ، فأرجو أن ينضم فكر الإخوة مع فكري لإعرابها ، وجزاكم الله خيرا ( الكلمة الغامضة باللون الأحمر )
> ............


الفاضل الأستاذ / أحمد الطنطاوي
إذا كان ما يزال في البحث متسعٌ فيرجاء إكمال الأبيات المحتوية على الكلمات الغامضة ؛ لفهم السياق
وفقك الله وإيانا

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

السلام عليكم
أجناسا : حال منصوبة
إعجابا : مفعول له/ حال / تمييز
جسدا : مفعول به 
مرعى : حال
ما مزقا : ما مصدرية والمصدر المؤول مفعول مطلق
أقدس : نائب عن المفعول المطلق
نجما : حال
والله تعالى أعلم 
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم هانئ

8 - لا أريد سواك نجما 
 سوى : مفعول به أول منصوب بفتحة مقدرة منع من ظهورها التعذر لأنه اسم مقصور
والكاف : ضمير مبني على الفتح في محل جر مضاف إليه
نجما : مفعول به ثانٍ منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة .


  10- أحبك أقدس الحب 
أقدس : إما مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع بالضمة  
أو خبر مرفوع بالضمة .


11 - آه من قاسية ريانة ضعفا ولينا 
ضعفا : تمييز منصوب

12- فخذوا السبيل إلى الحياة تآلفا
تآلفا : مفعول به ثانٍ للفعل ( خذوا ) والمفعول الأول السبيل .

 14 - هنيئا لقلبي ما صنعت ( ما نوع ما هنا )  
 ما : موصولة .

15 - وأبينا الذل أن يغشى الجباه 
المصدر المؤول من أن والفعل المضارع في محل نصب حال والتقدير :
( أبينا الذل حالة غشيانه الجباه )


16 - فانظر عدد الرمل قلوبا ونساء
قلوبا :  تمييز منصوب 

17 - نتهادى الحديث أخذا وردا 18
أخذا : حال منصوبة

 20 - أوقدت نفسك في الظلام شموعا
شموعا : إما نائب عن المفعول المطلق والتقدير :( إيقاد الشموع )
- وإما تمييز منصوب .

27 - وكيف تبدلوا أرضا بأرض 
أرضا : مفعول به منصوب

28 - عندما النفس من اليأس تثور
 النفس : مبتدأ مرفوع .
  30 - شاهت الدنيا وجوها ورؤى وتولاها سهوم ووجوم
وجوها : إما تمييز أو حال 
ورؤى : معطوفة على وجوه منصوبة بالفتح المقدر منع من ظهوره التعذر .


31 - فسالت ذهبا 
ذهبا : تمييز منصوب .

32 - ما على الجيزة أن قد أبصرت شفقي معتنقا فجر الصبا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول )
 مبتدأ مؤخر والتقدير : ( إبصار شفقي ... ليس (ما) على الجيزة )

 33 - وقد استوت ضيقا ومتسعا
 ضيقا : تمييز منصوب .

 34 - وجلا لي الكونَ في أعماقه أعينا تبكي دماء لا دموعا 
أعينا : تمييز منصوب

35 - وما الذي يجدي طعين الهوى لمسك يا هند جراح الطعين
لمس : فاعل مرفوع بالضمة للفعل يجدي / والكاف ضمير مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه .

36 - لعلي في مسرحه أن أرقبا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول )
 المصدر المؤول في محل  رفع خير لعل  .

 37 - وأين مني فلك قد عزني مطلبا
- تمييز منصوب


39 - وما عرفا مَن ذلك الداعي ( أين المفعول به ؟ )
 الاسم الموصول ( مَن ) مبنى على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به

 40 - لم أدر ماذا يكون ( أين المفعول به )
                  ( ماذا ) 

 41 - ولا أرى لي غير ذلك موطنا
غير : مفعول أول / موطنا : مفعول ثانٍ

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

6 - وقد مُزِّق الشمل ما مُزقا ( ما موصولة نعت للشمل في محل رفع و جملة مزقا من الفعل و نائب الفاعل المستتر صلة الموصول لا محل لها من الإعراب )
7 - أحقا ما بلغنا ( ما موصولة مبتدأ و جملة بلغنا فعل و فاعل  صلة الموصول لا محل لها من الإعراب و خبر المبتدأ محذوف جملة فعلية تقديره أُحقُّهُ حقا ) 8 - لا أريد سواك نجما ( سوى مفعول به منصوب و الكاف مضاف اليه ، نجما حال منصوبة )  9 - قم يا فقيد الشعر وانظر أي ( مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة ) حفل للرثاء
10 - أحبك أقدس ( مفعول مطلق ) الحب 11 - آه من قاسية ريانة ضعفا منصوب على نزع الخافض أو حال ) ولينا 12- فخذوا السبيل إلى الحياة تآلفا ( حال منصوبة )13 - ترامت كما شاءت ( ما نوع ما هنا )( ما موصولة )14 - هنيئا لقلبي ما صنعت ( ما نوع ما هنا ) ( ما مصدرية ) 15 - وأبينا الذل أن يغشى ( أن : مصدرية و يغشى فعل مضارع منصوب بفتحة مقدرة و فاعله مستتر تقديره هو ، و أن و ما دخلت عليه في تأويل مصدر بدل من الذل )   الجباه 16 - فانظر عدد الرمل قلوبا ( مفعول به لانظر )ونساء
17 - نتهادى الحديث أخذا ( حال ) وردا 18 - أم تبدلت سوانا هوى ( سوانا : مفعول به لتبدلت والضمير مضاف اليه  ، هوى : تمييز منصوب )عنيفا ووجدا 
19 - وعفا القيد عنك كفا ( منصوب على نزع الخافض )وساقا 20 - أوقدت نفسك في الظلام شموعا ( تمييز منصوب )
21 - كأنك ضارب في الأرض ما يدري لديه مقامُ ( أين مفعول يدري ) ( مقام : مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة و لديه ظرف منصوب خبر المبتدأ و الضمير مضاف اليه ، و الجملة من المبتدأ و الخبر في محل نصب مفعول به ليدري )
22 - تقسَّمك الورى قوما ( حال منصوبة ) فقوما 23 - ضقت ذرعا ( مفعول مطلق ) 24 - قد ينام التراث جيلا ( حال ) فجيلا 25 - ماذا نقول ونبدي ( هل هنا تنازع الفعلان لطلب المفعول به ماذا ؟ ) ( نعم  تنازع الفعلان لطلب المفعول به و هو غير مرفوع فلا نضمر له في الفعل المهمل )
26 - وفخرا أن أعيد وأن أقولا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول ) ( مبتدأ مرفوع و الخبر محذوف تقدير الكلام إعادتي أفخر بها فخرا )
27 - وكيف تبدلوا أرضا ( مفعول به منصوب ) بأرض 28 - عندما النفس ( فاعل لفعل محذوف يفسره ما بعده )من اليأس تثور 29 - هات وسدني الحنان عليه ( أين مفعول هات ) ( الحنان ) 30 - شاهت الدنيا وجوها ورؤى ( تمييز و معطوف منصوبان ) وتولاها سهوم ووجوم
31 - فسالت ذهبا ( تمييز منصوب ) 32 - ما على الجيزة أن قدم أبصرت شفقي معتنقا فجر الصبا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول ) ( لايوجد مصر مؤول ) 33 - وقد استوت ضيقا ( تمييز منصوب )ومتسعا 34 - وجلا لي الكونَ في أعماقه أعينا ( حال منصوبة ) تبكي دماء لا دموعا 35 - وما الذي يجدي طعين الهوى لمسك ( فاعل يجدي )يا هند جراح الطعين
36 - لعلي في مسرحه أن أرقبا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول ) ( خبر لعل مرفوع ) 37 - وأين مني فلك قد عزني مطلبا ( منصوب على نزع الخافض ) 38 - ضقت بها كيف بمن ضاق بها أن يحسبا ( ما إعراب المصدر المؤول ) ( مبتدأ مؤخر )
39 - وما عرفا مَن ذلك الداعي ( أين المفعول به ؟ )( من الاستفهامية ) 40 - لم أدر ماذا يكون ( أين المفعول به ) ( ما أو ماذا ) 41 - ولا أرى لي غير ( مفعول به ) ذلك موطنا ( تمييز ) 42 - ولم يسأل لأينا ( هل ليسأل مفعول به ؟ ) ( الجار و المجرور لأينا )
43 - هيهات أعرف ما به ( أين فاعل هيهات ؟ )( المصدر المؤول من أن المحذوفة و الفعل أعرف ) 44 - في وثبة هيهات يسأل ما يكون وراءها ( ما موصولة مفعول به ، يكون تامة بمعنى يحدث فعل مضارع مرفوع بالضمة ، و الفاعل مستتر تقديره هو ، وراء ظرف زمان متعلق بيكون و الضمير مضاف اليه و جملة يكون صلة الموصول لا محل لها من الاعراب ) 45 - هي الدنيا كما ( الكاف اسم بمعنى مثل نعت للدنيا في محل رفع و ما موصولة مضاف اليه ، و جملة كانت صلة الموصول )كانت 46 -يا أيها الشعر الذي نطقت به روحي وفاض كما ( كالسابق ) يشاء جناني 47 - فيحس لا شيء ينازعه ( هل ليحس مفعول به ) ( جملة لا شئ ينازعه ) 48 - وكيف لو كنت تعلمين ( ما نوع لو هنا ) ( مصدرية )

----------


## محمد ضياء الدين كحيل فايد

كل عام وأنتم بخير /
     رائعون أنتم أهل اللغة

----------

